# Re Deutz D008



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi i have a Deutz D008 tractor air-cooled runs fantastic but i have noticed the battery light is on what's the best way to test the alternator while tractor is running thank you


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

The voltage at the battery should read something between 13 and 14 when it's running.


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry about late reply all fixed thank you


----------

